# How do you place your cups in the cupboard?



## ZandraJoi (Dec 21, 2021)

Right side up or upside down? I do right side up because I cheat. I love washing dishes but dislike drying lol so what I do with glasses & containers is do a quick dry on the outside & bottom & quickie inside then put them away. Containers I leave angled. So they are out of the way & can dry on their own. But there are only 2 of us & we don't have many dishes. Which way do you prefer & why?


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2021)

HuH? Do you love washing Dishes? well, I have a job for you.
To answer the question I keep them down, I really don't know why but my strange way of thinking something may get in the cup while it sits on the shelf.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 25, 2021)

There is only me and I've gotten rid of so  many dishes and cups etc and  have one mug I use for my coffee and  wash it out after using it and keep it close by for tomorrow's coffee.


----------



## Lammchen (Jan 22, 2022)

My husband always told me to put them upside down so that any dust from the cabinets will not settle inside so that's how we do it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 22, 2022)

That makes sense.


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 28, 2022)

We put ours in usually down so the opening is covered.......


----------

